# Which Site gives the Best Football Prediction?



## shahzaad (Nov 17, 2022)

We like to think Free Super Tips does. Our football predictions offer fantastic detail whilst still being easy to digest. We’re honest too, and will give a star rating for how confident we are for each prediction. Whether the preview is for today’s matches, tonight’s matches or for this weekend’s football fixtures, we’ve got you covered.


1Betensured2Forebet3WinDrawWin4PredictZ


*Football betting predictions Tips *

Here is tips of  plenty more than just match previews! Check out our full range of free *football predictions tips* for all types of bet here:


Accumulator Tips
Both Teams To Score Tips
Correct Score Tips
Bet of the Day Tips
Lay of the Day Tips
Daily Treble Tips
In-Play Tips


----------



## Bettingsocks (Nov 17, 2022)

Helpfu…. Thanks


----------



## jhonyntc (Nov 18, 2022)

https://www.betensured.com/ is confiable?


----------



## Skillsbet (Nov 20, 2022)

I think all this site are used by inexperienced bettors, not referring to any of you though. But most of them are just build random bots to calculate a very low amount of information and post tips everyday just to increase their site trafficking, which helps them in making money through Google pay ad or affiliate programs. They're no real thinking and reasoning from professionals and they don't care if you win with their tips or loose, all they care about is their money. With a recent research done by footyamigo, it shows that only 20% of all forebet prediction wins, but if you're smart and selective you'll narrowly or never escape losses


----------



## Skillsbet (Nov 20, 2022)

Good ones aren't that popular compared to all this sites, and you'll see the difference because they don't post countless of tips daily rather they provide good but few (few as in 1 or 2 tips) informed tip, not even everyday. I know some of this sites.


----------



## Giresse (Nov 21, 2022)

jhonyntc said:


> https://www.betensured.com/ is confiable?


You can check reviews. For me one of the best sites for sportsbook betting on soccer will be vip-ibc.com good odds and limits. But I also have a preference for pinnacle.


----------

